# Eigenbau-PC startet nicht



## yamr6 (23. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich habe gerade meinen ersten PC zusammengebaut (Komponenten im Anhang in diesem Gehäuse : Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU ).

Nach dem ersten Anschalten des Stroms lief ein Gehäusekühler an ohne den PC zu starten. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass das Netzteil stoßweise an und ausgeht. Deswegen leuchtete die Gehäuse-LED auch immer ganz kurz auf und ging wieder aus. Ich weiß leider überhaupt nicht woran es liegen könnte..
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## max310kc (23. Februar 2016)

Überprüfe doch nochmal ob Power/Reset richtig angeschlossen sind. Eventuell könnte das ein Fehler beim Reset-Knopf sein.


----------



## the_swiss (23. Februar 2016)

max310kc schrieb:


> Überprüfe doch nochmal ob Power/Reset richtig angeschlossen sind. Eventuell könnte das ein Fehler beim Reset-Knopf sein.



Würde ich auch in erster Linie vermuten.

Hier mal eine Übersicht über die Anschlüsse auf dem MB:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yamr6 (23. Februar 2016)

2 mal die Anschlüsse überprüft, es regt sich gar nichts..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Dein 24-POL Stecker am Mainboard sieht so aus, als wäre er nicht ganz eingesteckt (Bild 3)

Und wenn der Rechnr läuft, dreh bitte den Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler um


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. Februar 2016)

Es wurden auch nur soviele Gewindeschrauben ins Gehäuse gedreht die das Mainboard auch benötigt? Überflüssige Gewindeschrauben führen zum Kurzschluss!


----------



## yamr6 (23. Februar 2016)

24 POL Stecker neu eingesteckt, keine Änderung.. Lüfter trotzdem schonmal gedreht.
Nein ich habe die exakte Anzahl reingeschraubt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Bau alles aus, Grafikkarte, einen RAM Baustein und teste. Nutze dann verschiede der vier RAM Slots


----------



## yamr6 (23. Februar 2016)

Aber soll man nicht mindestens 2 RAM Riegel drin haben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

yamr6 schrieb:


> Aber soll man nicht mindestens 2 RAM Riegel drin haben?


Einer reicht, so kannst Du testen, ob einer kaputt ist, ober einer der Slots. Beliebter Fehler: Kühler zu fest angezogen

Was ist mit diesen Stromanschlüssen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yamr6 (23. Februar 2016)

Was soll in den unteren Stromanschluss?


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. Februar 2016)

Schaut euch doch mal die Gehäuse zu Mainboard- Steckverbindungen an, da stimmt doch was nicht. Meine Stecken alle senkrecht und nicht wagerecht zudem auch nicht ohne einen Slot auszuzlassen wie bei einen miesen Tetris Streifen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

yamr6 schrieb:


> Was soll in den unteren Stromanschluss?


Ein Strom kabel vom Netzteil:
Ich schau gerade ins Handbuch, 

Guck Du bitte, ob hier jeder einzelne Stecke richtig steckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Seite 24 im Handbuch ftp://europe.asrock.com/Manual/H170%20Pro4.pdf





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yamr6 (23. Februar 2016)

So stecken Sie aktuell.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

yamr6 schrieb:


> Was soll in den unteren Stromanschluss?


Gar nichts, da: Das ist ab drei Grafikkarten wichtig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. Februar 2016)

ftp://europe.asrock.com/Manual/H170 Pro4.pdf

Wofür ist denn ein PCIe POWER CONNECTOR gut? Bekommen die etwa zuwenig Strom vom 24er?

EDIT, Achso, für Mehr GPUs im Verbund


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Wenn Du alle Kabel richtig eingesteckt hast steht das hier noch aus:



yamr6 schrieb:


> Aber soll man nicht mindestens 2 RAM Riegel drin haben?


Einer reicht, so kannst Du testen, ob einer kaputt ist, ober einer der Slots. Beliebter Fehler: Kühler zu fest angezogen


----------



## yamr6 (23. Februar 2016)

Ich habe grade nochmal das ganze Mainboard raus und versuche es jetzt dann mal mit nur einem Riegel.

EDIT: Also Alles wieder rein aber nur ein Riegel wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Du kannst doch die RAM-Riegel mit eingebautem Mainboard wechseln.
Grafikkarte auch raus und den Monitor an das Mainboard anschließen


----------



## LaVolpe (24. Februar 2016)

Wennde das Board eh raus hast, wirklich nur 1 Ram riegel nutzen, Grafikkarte ab, Festplatten ab. Lass auch alle USB Geräte ab.
Dann mit einem Schraubendreher die 2 Power Pins überbrücken, da wo die 2 Stecker für Power reinkommen einfach den Schraubendreher dranhalten dann geht der auch an.
Hast du einen Speaker? Denke wohl eher nicht, dieser würde enorm helfen.

Ich hatte auch letztens ein PC mit i5 6500, 380, dem gleichen Netzteil gekauft und es ging zwar an, aber nur bei jeden ca 5ten Versuch. Davor ist es immer An und aus gegangen 3mal bis es ausblieb. Nur selten dann lief es mal nur um beim Neustart den selben Stress zu machen -> Netzteil war hinüber.


----------



## yamr6 (24. Februar 2016)

Habe alle Riegel Slots mit nur einem probiert, aber er macht nichtmal den Hauch eines Startens..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Hast Du irgendwelche Komponeten doppelt? Ein altes Netzteil z.B.?

Ansonsten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## yamr6 (24. Februar 2016)

Nein leider nicht. Ist mein erstes Gaming PC. Ich werde ihn am Donnerstag in die Arbeit mitnehmen und unserem IT-Mädchen für alles mal zeigen.. Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Hilfe.


----------



## LaVolpe (24. Februar 2016)

Lüfter drehen sich überhaupt nicht?
Haste auch das Netzteil angeschaltet hinten? Wäre nicht das erstemal :p


----------



## yamr6 (24. Februar 2016)

Ich habe alles schon probiert, aber es ist einfach kein Strom da.

EDIT: Ich habe auch mehrere Steckdosen ausprobiert etc. aber anscheinend will das Netzteil nicht..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Viel Glück!

Passiert, wird vermutlich etwas kaputt sein, Netzteil, Mainboard.....
Hat man bei Fertigrechnern auch. Schaltet man an und.... geht nicht..... 
Ist immer wieder frustrierend, aber es löst sich mit der Zeit auf


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. Februar 2016)

Also wenn ich mir das Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...eigenbau-pc-startet-nicht-20160223_213159.jpg ansehe, stimmt einfach etwas nicht mit den Panel Anschlüssen.
Siehe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVolpe (24. Februar 2016)

Lol. Sehe ich jetzt erst.
Ja das komplette Frontpanel ist falsch angeschlossen. Das sich dann nicht tut ist ja klar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Meine alten Augen, Pos. 12 und Pos. 22, hatte ich beim schnellen Lesen übersehen. Sehr gut Jeretxxo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

- doppelt -


----------



## yamr6 (24. Februar 2016)

Ich bin so absolut bescheuert und schäme mich -.-
Gott ist das peinlich..

Vielen Dank!! Ich baue ihn jetzt mal komplett zusammen.


----------



## LaVolpe (24. Februar 2016)

Ach das ist kein Problem. Bau mal alle Ram Riegel wieder rein, GPU drauf und dann nur die 2 Powerstecker.
Wenn er dann läuft bau es ins Gehäuse und hab Spaß. Weil wenn es doch noch Probleme gibt musst du es wieder ausbauen...^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Es ist nach 24.00 Uhr, wo ist das Problem?

Ganz normale Fehler, machen wir alle, wir reden nur nicht drüber....


----------



## yamr6 (24. Februar 2016)

noch eine dumme Frage: Wenn jetzt trotz eingestecktem HDMI kabel kein signal übertragen wird ist das normal?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Wo eingesteckt? Mainboard oder Grafikkarte?
Monitor unter Strom?

Zumindest läuft jetzt alles, abgesehen vom Bild?


----------



## LaVolpe (24. Februar 2016)

Wenn du die Grafikkarte eingebaut hast das HDMI Kabel in die Karte, ansonsten bekommste kein Bild.
Hat die Grafikkarte Strom?


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. Februar 2016)

Wenn der Rechner läuft und das HDMI Kabel am richtigen Platz steckt, ist das nicht normal.

Überprüf die Stromkabel zur GPU, ansonsten versuch mal ob du über die in der CPU verbaute Grafik ein Bild bekommst.
Die eingebaute Grafik ist der Anschluß am Mainboard, die dedizierte Grafikkarte ist der Anschluß an der Karte selbst. 
Sorry, wenn ich im Urschleim anfangen sollte, aber wenn man bereits die Panel Anschlüsse falsch anschließt, weiß man ja nie....


----------



## yamr6 (24. Februar 2016)

Mainboard, aber es liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass ich die Einstellungen mit F2 starten soll aber nur eine USB Tastertur habe oder?


----------



## yamr6 (24. Februar 2016)

Ich sollte ins Bett, an der GPU kommt ein Bild..
Danke Leute für eure Geduld!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Schlaf gut und freu Dich morgen über den jetzt funktionierenden Rechner


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Läuft er jetzt?????


----------



## yamr6 (24. Februar 2016)

Ja er läuft jetzt, jetzt muss ich nur noch WIN10 Education auf nen boot USB Stick übertragen da es mit dem normal MediaCreationTool von MS nur die normale WIN10 Version aufgespielt wird


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Und dann, wenn er läuft, verlegen "wir" die Kabel schöner, wozu hast Du denn ein Kabelmanagement, oder zumindest eine Handvoll Kabelbinder....


----------



## yamr6 (24. Februar 2016)

Ja das habe ich auf jeden Fall noch vor, wollte aber jetzt erstmal, dass er funktioniert (:


----------



## Typhoon007 (24. Februar 2016)

Hat er jetzt eigentlich durch das falsch anschließen des Frontpanels keinen schaden am Mainboard oder sonnst wo verursacht? Ist mir selbst noch nicht passiert beim zusammenbau aber das ist jedesmal mein grösster angst was falsch dran zu machen. Darum schaue und überprüfe ich lieber immer doppelt und dreifach.


----------



## LaVolpe (24. Februar 2016)

Nö damit kannste eig nichts kaputtmachen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Das Netzteil schaltete nicht an, es floss kein Strom => Nix konnte kaputt gehen


----------



## Typhoon007 (24. Februar 2016)

Wann kann denn was kaputt gehen? Wenn man Reset Power usw. komplett falsch anschließt bestimmt oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Natürlich, wenn man z.B. irgendwelche USB-Anschlüsse kurzschließt mit einem falsch angeschlossenem Strecker.  Fehlermöglichkeiten gibt es genug.


----------



## Typhoon007 (24. Februar 2016)

Da hat er ja dann wirklich nur Glück im unglück gehabt. Er hätte auch was anderes falsch anschließen können als nur den Front-Panel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Eben, darum bin ich auch immer etwas vorsichtig, wenn man ganz unerfahrene User einfach so einen Rechner alleinw  zusammenbauen lässt.


----------

